# More Dark Eldar releases in August, this time Archons court +VC Dragon



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

These popped up today, they are apparently pages from this months WD.
Now if we could just get the Sisters of Battle codex info as well.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That dragon thing looks like it might be cool, will wait and see. Me and the wife were not all that impressed with the GW skeletal horses.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice, but i'd want the Sslyth and the Lhamaens rather than the Ur-Ghuls and Medusae. But what we really need are heroes, bring on Drazhar and Duke Sliscus already!


Lord of the Night


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Bah, been using Ur-ghul conversions of my own design since November '10. Though, I gotta admit, these don't look half-bad.
The Medusae looks kinda interesting, but I'd rather see the model for real before deciding on anything.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some nice additions, zombie dragon looks promising,didnt think we would be seeing more DE this soon,they must be hammering them out.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Time to add some fuel to the fire - 

http://www.pi.com.sg/Downloads/Store Order Form - GW 2011-07.pdf

Which mentions, among other things - 

- Tomb Banshee
- Cairn Wraith
- Vlad and Konrad
- DE Hydra
- Garden of Morr
- Daemons Battleforce
- Finecast Greater Daemons

And a Tzeentch Herald on a Disk of Tzeentch, who by all accounts is brand spankin' new.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

MrPete said:


> Time to add some fuel to the fire -
> 
> http://www.pi.com.sg/Downloads/Store Order Form - GW 2011-07.pdf
> 
> ...


That's my FLGS! :biggrin:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I wonder what will be in the daemons battleforce?


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

im guessing konrad etc are finecast?? and what is garden of morr? anyone know?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is 10 bloodletters, 10 daemonettes, 10 horrors, 5 seekers and 3 bloodcrushers and priced around 70 quid.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting stuff. However, does this mean that several of those will be new models, like the War Hydra? I very much hope so. The War Hydra needs a new model, and having something less hard to put together would be ace.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't see them being new models, because stuff like Abaddon etc didn't get new ones. I'd be over the moon with brand new sculpt greater daemons in resin though.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MrPete said:


> I can't see them being new models, because stuff like Abaddon etc didn't get new ones. I'd be over the moon with brand new sculpt greater daemons in resin though.


some things, like the War Hydra might, thanks to storm of magic


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> some things, like the War Hydra might, thanks to storm of magic


Yeah, and considering also that there isn't a huge batch of new models that are old, it wouldn't be unreasonable for them to be redoing just the ones in this list.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Does this mean we will maybe get new VC Dragon rules that don't completely and utterly suck?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Does this mean we will maybe get new VC Dragon rules that don't completely and utterly suck?


Unlikely for now, you'll just have to wait until the new army book, whenever that is. :/


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> Does this mean we will maybe get new VC Dragon rules that don't completely and utterly suck?


I highly doubt it myself... The only rules we'll get are for the new monster that's included in the kit.
As awsome as that dragon looks in the blurry photo, he's still going to be utterly useless as a gaming model because;
a) the zombie dragon's stats are the game's worst dragon stats
b) he crumbles like all undead
c) it's only 480'ish pts for a completely naked vampire lord on dragon! So by the time we give him even some basic powers/gear he's the better part of 600+ pts...

Now, here's the slightly good news;
We only got 1 'new' model and a bunch of finecast re-dos... No new black knights, blood knights or other stuff. *And* no magic cards it appears!
Going by this, it's likely then that VC's could very well be within the next grouping of 4-5 books to be re-done within the coming 12-15 months or so!

If we got our magic cards ala HE's, daemons, skaven etc... I feel that it would be a clear sign that nothing would be changing for alot longer! (otherwise why give us a card set that would be replaced within a year to a year and a bit?!?)

Cheers!


----------



## The rabid simian (Feb 18, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> My guess is 10 bloodletters, 10 daemonettes, 10 horrors, 5 seekers and 3 bloodcrushers and priced around 70 quid.


Close drop the bloodcrushers and double the 'letters and your spot on.

The greater deamons are indeed finecast and the herald is new.



experiment 626 said:


> I highly doubt it myself... The only rules we'll get are for the new monster that's included in the kit.
> As awsome as that dragon looks in the blurry photo, he's still going to be utterly useless as a gaming model because;
> a) the zombie dragon's stats are the game's worst dragon stats
> b) he crumbles like all undead
> ...


The banshee and wraith are new and plastic too.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> My guess is 10 bloodletters, 10 daemonettes, 10 horrors, 5 seekers and 3 bloodcrushers and priced around 70 quid.


Take away the Seekers and Blood Crushers, add in 3 Plague Beast.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Plague beast are metal.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

The rabid simian said:


> ...The banshee and wraith are new and plastic too.


But by all accounts they're just single model packs similar to all those wizards that have already been release for SoM.

Overall, if this is suppossed to be a true '2nd wave' release for the VC's, it's a piss poor one with only 1 real kit, a couple plastic blisters & a few finecast re-casts. No magic cards, no 'unit box'...

The only thing that's clear so far is that GW thinks VC's should consist solely of ghouls, grave guard & the new monster, because everything else is still crap...
And actually, if we're losing the ability to take wraiths as a unit, then our book is even worse off now because one of our few viable units has been squashed! (and judging by the rummors over on Warseer the new monster is rather lackluster overall.)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Now those are cool!


----------

